#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Ammonia: Principles and Industrial Practice (Wiley-Vch)

## OMID1351

Ammonia: Principles and Industrial Practice (Wiley-Vch)


By Max Appl


Publisher: Wiley-VCH 
Number Of Pages: 312 
Publication Date: 1999-05-25 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527295933 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783527295937 
Binding: Hardcover 


Book Description: 

Ammonia is one of the most important inorganic basic chemicals, not only for the manufacture of fertilizers (85%) but also for the production of plastics, fibers, explosives, and intermediates for dyes and pharmaceuticals. It is an essential reaction component for the synthesis of numerous organic chemicals used as solvents and intermediates. The book provides a practical and up-to-date account of the product properties, synthesis and reaction mechanisms, including catalysis and commercial catalysts, modern production technology for different feedstocks, quality specifications and environmental health and safety aspects, uses and economic data of this important commodity chemical. It also discusses perspectives of future developments of commercial ammonia production. Over 1400 references to the relevant literature complete this concise presentation, whose aim is to inform the reader of the present status of the theory and practice of industrial ammonia production. Chemical engineers, engineers and chemists in industry, engineering companies, catalyst manufacturers, equipment makers and chemical engineering university departments will certainly profit from this comprehensive review based on the author's long practical experience in a leading technical management position of one of the largest European ammonia producers.
[hide] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])See More: Ammonia: Principles and Industrial Practice (Wiley-Vch)

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank You

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## Antonio

Thank you

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

The link is not valid. Please check and update the link. Thx.

----------


## deepakrotey

Hi,
Error in link.
will plz send it again

----------


## OMID1351

hi Try Following Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Aarkam

Thank you. I used the last link and it worked.

Akm.

----------


## fatahjalbani

> Ammonia: Principles and Industrial Practice (Wiley-Vch)
> By Max Appl
> 
> 
> Publisher: Wiley-VCH 
> Number Of Pages: 312 
> Publication Date: 1999-05-25 
> ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527295933 
> ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783527295937 
> ...



Thank You

----------


## Zdaniel

Thaks a lot. Best regards.

----------


## estudiemos

Thanks very much in advance!. I appreciate the work to share this.

----------


## turfsurf

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fhasan

Thanks

See More: Ammonia: Principles and Industrial Practice (Wiley-Vch)

----------


## difhayunaldi

thank by for now

----------


## chemenguser

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chemenguser

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tobbe

tanx

----------


## mazharshaikh

thanx 
so nice of u

----------


## CarlosBatista

thank you

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks a lot

----------


## Ghanim

thank you very much

----------


## cafe_denda2000

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

many thanks

----------


## viskzsenior

is it possible to upload it? my email is viskzsenior@gmail.com

----------

